# Advice on Grizzly G1022 Table Saw



## CGooden (Aug 16, 2013)

I found a Grizzly table saw for sale for $300.00. Just starting out in woodworking I was wondering if someone could tell me it is a deal or not. The cast iron table has a lot of glue and paint on it so it will require a lot of cleaning. Paint is also on the guide rails for the fence. It has some wiring that will need to be corrected but seems to work. See the pictures attached.


----------



## such sweet thunder (Sep 3, 2013)

You may want to check out the thread "Am I going to regret buying a 1 1/2 hp table saw"? I'm the proud owner of a G1011 as of a couple hours ago.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$300 seems steep for that one.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keep looking; that's not a deal.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't pay more than 100 for that one...looks abused.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

A contractor probly put that paint on so he could tell it was his and prevent theft. Bought a used socket set like that. Looks like $100 base it's sitting on.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

No way it's not worth but maybe $100.00 used total base included. Buy a new tables aw at grizzly.com you get a lot more for your money there


----------

